# tool rest adapter sleeve help



## jeff3285 (Jan 28, 2016)

i been looking for adapter sleeve for a tool rest,,i had a rikon mini lathe that was a 5/8 shaft for the tool rest,, and I got a 1642 full size jet lathe which is a 1 inch now,,i have been looking around for one but kinda hard to find,,,i checked with psi and they do have them but at the moment are out of stock,,does anyone know of a place I can get one,,the kind I actually would like to have is one that just fits in the tool rest that can be removed,,any thoughts would be helpful,,thank you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*search for motor shaft adaptor/reducer*

Ebay has many:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ushing.TRS0&_nkw=motor+shaft+bushing&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=shaft+reducer+bushing


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Rockler Hardware sells an adapter, but some customers have complained about them. Have you looked at using bronze bearings?

You will be much happier using tool rests that have a one-inch posts.


----------

